# My first recorded song on my 12 String Bass.



## Scott Fernandez (May 2, 2012)

I would really appreciate it if you gave it a listen. It's a very big deal to me and I sure as heck hope you enjoy it. Thank you.
It was done with No Delays. No Loops. No Backing Tracks. Just my bass and myself...

Don't Be Butt-Hurt by Scott Fernandez on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Scott Fernandez 
d-_-b


----------



## JamesM (May 3, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 3, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Sounds great!



Thank you, homie. I'm trying to make this solo thing work so I figured I could take it to the 7String cats and see what this scene thinks about it.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 3, 2012)

Sounds cool dude. When you say 12 string is it 12 single course or 6 dual course?


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 3, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Sounds cool dude. When you say 12 string is it 12 single course or 6 dual course?



Single Course, 12 String


----------



## JStraitiff (May 3, 2012)

Jesus. Cool dude. That looks like it will be fun for you to play with.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 3, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Jesus. Cool dude. That looks like it will be fun for you to play with.



She is. She's a very sassy lady. I play my 4 string WAY more often but this was the first song off of the upcoming EP. I will also have a new 8 string and a new 18 string (triple course 6 string) by the time I start recording the Album =)


----------



## GSingleton (May 3, 2012)

I like the guitar sir.


----------



## ixlramp (May 3, 2012)

Scott ... this is so awesome 

(started following you on soundcloud, i am 'menokefug')


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 3, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I like the guitar sir.



Glad you dig my bass. The track is done in only one take and all the effect work is controlled by feet =)
Hope you dig that too


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 3, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Scott ... this is so awesome
> 
> (started following you on soundcloud, i am 'menokefug')



Oh, I follow anyone who follows me and anyone attached to some sort of social media. My super space phone does all of that. It also lets me know who's got new music up so I get to listen to new music all day long, pretty much non stop =)


----------



## KatatonicBassist (May 3, 2012)

Rad as hell dude. Digging this track immensely!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 3, 2012)

Sounds beautiful.


----------



## Durero (May 4, 2012)

I don't know how many times I've listened to this track now - several dozens of times probably.

It just rocks.

That's all.


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2012)

Cool stuff! Is that the same 12 string you've always had? For some reason I thought I saw a video of you with a different one.

How are the triple courses tuned in the 18 string you're having made? That sounds awesome.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 4, 2012)

KatatonicBassist said:


> Rad as hell dude. Digging this track immensely!



Thank you, homie! I appreciate you for it.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 4, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2992761 said:


> Sounds beautiful.



Thank you. It's VERY much part of what I was hoping for. A good mix of both.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 4, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Cool stuff! Is that the same 12 string you've always had? For some reason I thought I saw a video of you with a different one.
> 
> How are the triple courses tuned in the 18 string you're having made? That sounds awesome.



I didn't own the other one. The one from the video that you're talking about was me playing a Prat at the NAMM show. It inspired me to get one and work on playing one. I didn't even own a bass at the time, which is funny.

The 18 String is a triple course 6 String tuned:
Eee, Aaa, Ddd, Ggg, Ccc, Fff
Here's a link to the album for it.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.203007153146252.45148.202860129827621&type=3


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2012)

Scott Fernandez said:


> The 18 String is a triple course 6 String tuned:
> Eee, Aaa, Ddd, Ggg, Ccc, Fff
> Here's a link to the album for it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.203007153146252.45148.202860129827621&type=3



Wow, that's awesome! So does each string group span three octaves, or are the higher two tuned in unison?


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 4, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, that's awesome! So does each string group span three octaves, or are the higher two tuned in unison?



I am doing the top two in unison. I do plan on doing a lot of tuning variations and a WHOLE lot of cap work. 

In my natural playing, I don't use much open notes for my technique work and I realized that I would like to try and right a lot of tunes with focus on open style playing. This is going to be the instrument to do so with


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2012)

Cool, man. I have HUGE respect for musicians like yourself who push the envelope beyond the standard guitar/bass designs while still being able to write killer tunes.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 5, 2012)

Its nice hearing instrumental stuff that actually goes somewhere. Solid work man!


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Cool, man. I have HUGE respect for musicians like yourself who push the envelope beyond the standard guitar/bass designs while still being able to write killer tunes.



Dude! You rock! Thank you, seriously. I appreciate you VERY much. Truly.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its nice hearing instrumental stuff that actually goes somewhere. Solid work man!



Ha! Thank you. It's one of the the things I vowed when I started. I would never just do pointless wankery on my instrument.


----------



## iron blast (May 6, 2012)

Scott you never cease to please. Thats a super sick recording. I cant wait to hear your new Prat it will be epic.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 6, 2012)

iron blast said:


> Scott you never cease to please. Thats a super sick recording. I cant wait to hear your new Prat it will be epic.



Dude, that Prat is going to be so killer. I have been waiting to have a Prat built for over a year now. I'm finally going to have the one. One I have always wanted too. Something TRULY unique and interesting too.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 6, 2012)

And as always... Here's my video channel... These are WAY old songs but you can at least see the bass being played.ShinigamiKusajika - YouTube


----------



## Mister-Tux (May 14, 2012)

Really awesome, I just don't like that type of distortion, too fuzzy for my tastes. You did a really impressive job.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 17, 2012)

Mister-Tux said:


> Really awesome, I just don't like that type of distortion, too fuzzy for my tastes. You did a really impressive job.



Thank you, homie. This is still unmastered and stuff and junk. I think that we're going to end up with a better version by the end =)

Thank you for being so rock and roll
d-_-b


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 17, 2012)

Damn man


----------



## daniel_95 (May 17, 2012)

That sounds AWESOME, great work man.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 19, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Damn man


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 19, 2012)

daniel_95 said:


> That sounds AWESOME, great work man.



YOU ROCK!!! Thank you


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 19, 2012)

Pfff... football players posing as bassists. Lame.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (May 20, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Pfff... football players posing as bassists. Lame.



HA! No joke... I'll get back to the pitch and shut up
d-_-b


----------

